# Lone Wolf



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you adjust the angle of the stand? A tree gets narrower as you climb so when you're at the bottom you have to have it angled up so it will be level when you get up high. -Chris


----------



## Carolina Hunter (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey man when sit down next time slide all three of the straps out far as you can. Mine was awkward when i got mine to but now love it. Also do you put the bar under your legs and strap the seat to it. This will also make a big difference. JMO:darkbeer:


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

also make sure that the seat is at a comfortable distance from the platform so that your legs are bent at an approximate 90 degree angle.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

You should go on their website and watch the video. 

Awesome stand. Sometimes I don't get it just right, but any day in an LW S&C is better than even a few hours in a hang on stand.

good luck, dv


----------

